# union force sl review



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

*Hell yeah!!!*

I just upgraded from a burton mission 09 to the 09 union forces. I got a recommendation from a friend who just got a pair of the union force sl. Can't wait to try them out. (Thank "madsteez" aka Kup)!!!!


----------

